# Chemical Guy's Wet Mirror Finish



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just got a bottle of this stuff from Car Wash n Wax as part of my most recent order -










The blurb - "An ultra slick non-stick high-shine all-weather gloss magnifier organically formulated to allow paint to breathe.

A one-step surface preparatory product guaranteed to enhance the shine of any surface. Contains ******** ® an organically modified Sodium Silicate that bonds molecularly to your paint delivering a finish that reflects light like glass while offering superior surface protection. The unique non wax formulation allows for maximum repellency of dirt and reduces the static charge on the vehicle surface.

Optimal for hand or machine application. The finest one-step micro polish for your auto, car, airplane, boat, motorcycle, glass, stainless steel, fiberglass, chrome and RV available.

Formulated with UVA and UVB light absorbers to block the damaging effects of the sun while protecting your paint like a durable glass like shield"

Something in the advert really caught my eye 

Has anyone any experience of using it? I'd like to give it a spin as part of tomorrows job, but wondered if anyone had any tips or tricks on how to get the best out of it.

It'll be getting used on Vauxhall paint:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i was thinking about getting a bit of that too if it is a good repalant then i will stick it on my van, let me know how you get on with it please


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

not tried any yet, but am looking forward to any tests being carried out!


----------



## konio-nt (Mar 30, 2007)

Once you will finish, please put some pics, interested in this, because I want this wet look for my red Supra


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I bet your detailing an airplane aint ya come on spill the beans.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> I bet your detailing an airplane aint ya come on spill the beans.


There was a clue in the original post:lol:



L200 Steve said:


> Blah, blah blah - It'll be getting used on Vauxhall paint:thumb:


I'm detailing a dozen Vauxhall Vectra C's.

Piccy's should be up tomorrow night for those interested:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> I'm detailing a dozen Vauxhall Vectra C's.


you must have bionic arms. Just spent 3.5hrs :buffer: my roof and i'm knackered.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A20 LEE said:


> you must have bionic arms. Just spent 3.5hrs :buffer: my roof and i'm knackered.


It's worth it though in the end:thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the pics when it's finished mate:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks very interesting as a product, and great if you like the reflective sealent look, from the blurb it sounds ideal for this! I think I'd end up with it topped with a 'nauba in five minutes though! :lol:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

so is it a glaze or a sealant?

sounds like sealant to me


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

blurb from CG's - ********* ®* based products do not contain silicones, waxes, resins, polymers, acrylics nor are they glaze based.

Guess we'll see tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 

Speechless:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, really. Sounds good! Take any pics  ?


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> Speechless:thumb:


Pictures? Or have we a full review to look forward to?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

benclelland said:


> Pictures? Or have we a full review to look forward to?


I'm on it:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where are those pics? 

Sounds like there will soon be another CG bottle on my shelf to add to my collection


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I bought some of this earlier in the week from Dave G following his 'new products' post.

Just this morning used it on a metallic black 206CC....put it on top of a coat of SRP & I have to say it did look damn good...very very reflective and super glossy if that makes sense ...when my friend picked it up she couldn't stop looking @ herself in the paint:lol: 

I'll bring this and the Victoria Concours with me to the Dorset meet on the 15th so anyone attending can have a dabble:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Come on Steve!!:wall: 

I tried to get some of this of David and he had sold out already.:doublesho


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Its back in stock

ON MONDAY :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

david g said:


> Its back in stock
> 
> ON MONDAY :thumb:


Cool. You still got a note of that order?:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes mate:thumb:


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine is also ordered and will ship on monday. Knowing belgian post service I'll probably get it in two weeks time.:wall:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

david g said:


> Yes mate:thumb:


Keep some for me mate:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I knew I should have got some of this when we met on Friday David! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Alan W said:


> I knew I should have got some of this when we met on Friday David! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


He had already run out by then mate.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

We need pics!!!!!! :thumb:   :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

We applied a pea sized portion of the 'wet mirror' to an applicator spritzed lightly with -


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> He had already run out by then mate.


Cheers Donny!

I can stock kicking myself now! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

That look very nice Steve.:thumb: 

Does it give that, candy apple look to the paint? Like an acrylic layer....if that makes sense?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

It really makes the flake pop in the paint.

It is so easy on and off, really really easy.

It leaves a very slick finish to it:thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice one Steve. Looks good. :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Fantastic that looks great :thumb: Can't wait to get this in stock.


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

What a shine.:doublesho . Very nice. Can't wait to have mine.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Steve,

Do you think this would be any good on wheels?

The slightly rough satin/matt black finish of my wheels doesn't seem to like regular wheel waxes. 










Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Steve,
> 
> Do you think this would be any good on wheels?
> 
> ...


Alan, you have a GP??? :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That does look good


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

bobbyraven said:


> Alan, you have a GP??? :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Looks like it Bobby :thumb: I have a standard Cooper, love the GP's!

Steve, you topped the wet mirror with anything or is it all you have used as LSP? Really impressed with the finish. Its not what I would have expected from looking at and reading the blurb of the product. I would have expected something that (as DaveKG said) would need topping with a 'nauba straight after  :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> That does look good


And that's without polishing :doublesho

You want to see the section Dave KG polished with the Metabo and 8" EDGE pads :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

burns863 said:


> Looks like it Bobby :thumb: I have a standard Cooper, love the GP's!
> 
> Steve, you topped the wet mirror with anything or is it all you have used as LSP? Really impressed with the finish. Its not what I would have expected from looking at and reading the blurb of the product. I would have expected something that (as DaveKG said) would need topping with a 'nauba straight after  :lol:


Nope, we left it as LSP on a couple of cars. Even the 'nuba meister MR Dave KG agreed to leave it 'as is', with no need for a wax topper:thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

"Looks like it Bobby :thumb: I have a standard Cooper, love the GP's!"

There are a few MINI's on the forum! can't beat em! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Steve did you apply it by hand or by PC?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

benclelland said:


> Steve did you apply it by hand or by PC?


By hand mate.

One pea sized dollop of product did over half the bonnet. The sealant was ready to be buffed off straight away.:thumb:


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Nope, we left it as LSP on a couple of cars. Even the 'nuba meister MR Dave KG agreed to leave it 'as is', with no need for a wax topper:thumb:


Well... if Mr Nuba himself was happy with it as an LSP then it has got to be good stuff! Might have to get myself some of this :thumb:


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> By hand mate.
> 
> One pea sized dollop of product did over half the bonnet. The sealant was ready to be buffed off straight away.:thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:

Was going to try this and now this has definately made my mind up


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks great indeed:thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Chemical Guys version of Glare & Fire Glaze effectively at half the price. If it is like those two it is best to buff the first coat into the paint until it disappears and then layer a very thin (2nd) coat on top ... allow to dry/haze over for 15mins or so and then buff off. While it is not critical, it would be best to allow it to cure for several hours out of the elements ... avoiding rainfall. Further layers are best left for 12 - 24 hours. I would use it as all-in-one (where no more than very mild cleaning/polishing required) or as the LSP. I would also feel it is optimum to apply it to bare paint (or indeed pre-polished with menzerna, rather than on top of any sealant base).

Fire Glaze works well if you mix 50:50 of the polish/sealant with distilled water to make a detail spray of sorts for touch up from time to time. Spray on and wipe in till it disappears. Little or no residue to wipe off. Worth a try with this as well. Should boost gloss & slickness significantly.

What I have found with these type of polishes is while they give a greater level of protection, they tend to gather a traffic film that bit quicker, so require more frequent washings. Much easier though as tar and bugs do not stick so readily. Beads tend to be very small with an element of sheeting to the finish as well as opposed to the more convential and pronounced (larger) beading of traditional waxes. This product should reduce surface tension to water quite some bit.

I have just ordered a bottle from David so can soon compare the three.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Saw it applied to a wing on Whizzer's R32 yesterday, and we all thought it promoted the flake in the paint, and had a beautful glossy shine to it.


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

These type of products look excellent on their own but when you compare them side to side with a more systematic 2/3/4 step approach ... Menzerna, Blackfire, Car-Lack/Jeffs/Klasse, Finish Kare whatever etc. ... then they look much less impressive (especially on darker colours). The finish tends to look a little bit cold (lacking emotion) after a short while ... thats why for example Glare's Ultra Wash comes in handy with their version as it re-shines the paint with a similar type of composition with each wash.

All-in-all, they are ideal for someone without a PC and who is only really prepared to use a one-step product. Or indeed for those who do not have the time, to detail as much as us nutters, but still want decent looks and long-lasting protection.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Out of all the sealents I have seen, this is one that has produced the sharpest reflections and some of the best flake popping from a finish - if sharp reflections and flake popping is what you're after this product will deliver it perfectly, and so easy to use as well... Even I, who strives after warmth and depth, appreciated the finish this wax gave and left it as is on this black Vectra. 

Lined up alongside the Saphir'd Vectra it still lacked the beautiful warmth and depth of a carnuaba wax, but its reflections were something else... If you like warmth and depth, then you would have to top this product off as it doesn't for me deliver what a carnauba will. But then it wasn't deisgned too, it was designed to produce a mirror like finish and in this respect it very much does what it says on the bottle with the added benefit of flake ping, matching for me the best product for that on the market today, the 1Z Glanz Wax. So, if sharp reflections are what you are after, this product will most certainly deliver it for you.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Finish looks sharp and glass-like!

Polishing Pad Conditioner sounds interesting.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

looks good might add some of that to my collection with some butter wet wax!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Reg Hollis said:


> Saw it applied to a wing on Whizzer's R32 yesterday, and we all thought it promoted the flake in the paint, and had a beautful glossy shine to it.


Had a go with this on the X5 today and it really does make the flake pop.....


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Steve, I have just ordered some 50/50 and some new look trim gel, after having a go with yours yesterday. ordered it off David G. Well pleased with the results of the Chemical Guys products.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

So this is strictly a glaze with zero durability? Or is it a Fireglaze/Glare clone with very good durability?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

its neither,its a new concept in detailing products:thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

David, with all due respect - if you have a look at the Glare and Fire Glaze descriptions, the CG product is a close copy in the type of ingredients (product composition) and the language used to describe same. Almost a word for word rehash of the verbiage used with the other two. 

As Porta has queried ... "a clone" ... could not have put it better myself.

Chemical Guys want some of the market that the other two have carved out for themselves and recognise its potential in the marketplace. Having said that if it is as good or better, fair play to them. :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Daragh said:


> David, with all due respect - if you have a look at the Glare and Fire Glaze descriptions, the CG product is a close copy in the type of ingredients (product composition) and the language used to describe same. Almost a word for word rehash of the verbiage used with the other two.


Daragh,no bother at all with the above,but the above 2 products that you mention i have no experience with them at all so it would not be good of me to compare the 2 with our new line. The fact that you think it may be a clone ,well there are several clones of different products out there that nobody has any issues with and with CG being a manufacturer they are allowed to invet/release their own line of products in line with their customers needs.
It is also interesting to see that the other company is in the same state as CG ,could it be that CG manufacture for them ?

Anyway once you recieve your wet mirror finish then you can be the judge:thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

No worries David.

From my point of view, Chemical Guys can manufacture whatever they like. If they bring newer type (premium) products & formulations to the market and at budget prices, good luck to them. After all it is the enthusiast / consumer who wins ... and thats what counts most of all. At least they are prepared to think outside the box a little and also show due recognition to alternative methods and are flexible enough as a manufacturer to adapt quickly to changing trends. They are obviously not so set in their ways like many others, staying ultra conservative, been unimaginative and always playing safe.

Their new product obviously came about as a response to what the other two have carved out for themselves in the world market. No harm there, it is just that the product is been proclaimed with the other companies marketing terminology ... almost word for word ... somewhat audacious !

I won't go into the history of the other two companies as their manufacturing side of things is clouded with secrecy. It could open a can of worms, but I'm pretty sure CG having nothing to do with same. Who knows CG's UV filters and gloss enhancers in their product may even move the goalposts further.

***

I better go off now and do some work. Can't wait for the Wet Mirror Finish to arrive. I'm usually at a loose end without something to polish.:buffer:


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

so when do you use it? After claying instead of wax/sealant or before? Sorry very confused.


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Garfy, sorry to be so long winded but having had plenty of "hands-on" experience with similar type products I can be fairly confident of the following


You can use it as an all-in-one type product after claying as a one-step product. In otherwords it will clean, polish and protect in the one application, much like Car-Lack/Klasse/Jeffs AIO would etc.

Its cleaning & polishing power if like Glare & FireGlaze would be limited enough, so its more like a very light cleaner, mild finishing polish and durable sealant, all rolled into one. It is very versatile so can be used on paint, gel coat, glass (interior & exterior), various metals, carbon fibre .... etc etc

Carlack/Klasse/Jeffs AIO would have more cleaning ability but would be nowhere near as durable in terms of protection on their own. Need to be topped with something else. Glare & Fire Glaze have micro-finishing compounds & swirl removers (filler based) which go before their versions which have much more cleaning power and for sorting out swirls & spider webs before the application of the polish/sealant. Their products have similar compositions to the sealant itself, just with the focus more on intensive cleaning/polishing, greater concealing (filling) properties, rather than on sealant protection. They keep the more convention chemical formulations like silicones, acrylics, (polymers), waxes etc out of the whole system as they do not suit or indeed complement same.

Therefore with Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish, and after claying, I would use something like Menzerna's polishes to sort out paint defects (if applicable) before the application of the product. If paint is in very good condition, well then you could go straight to same and leave it at that.

When I get mine I can test a few things out but I suspect that it is better left as the LSP with nothing layered on top. If you want a concours look finish ... best to take a completely different route. But if high gloss, good durability, longer-lasting protection floats your boat, well then it will deliver for you. You would probably have to wash your vehicle a little more often to keep the finish looking its best, but overall less "details" would be required per calendar year. A 50:50 mix of the product with water may make a very good detail spray for touch ups (actually wiped into paint, and not just spread out) from time to time, for when the gloss starts to fade somewhat. Otherwise just top the existing coat with another thin layer of product from time to time.

If like the other two brands I have mentioned; remember that these type of products have ingredients which are inert, so what is been absorbed into paint at sub-surface level, is there for the longer term. They will not evaporate, migrate or breakdown as quickly as more mainstream products, so do not take a lack of beading or sheeting as the sign that all protection is gone. The layer of protection at the outermost (top) surface of paint may have worn away (over time) or been abraded away (with numerous washings etc) but the basecoat is still in place. A top up is all that is required. 

Therefore you really need to see these type products for what they are. A slightly different approach to car care ... a longer term strategy and not just one which you can revert back to traditional products on a whim or go from one to the other and back again. They do not mix well with conventional products as a system so you need to decide which route you wish to take. A level of commitment is required.

1. The route favoured by most here ... show car or concours look finish but hard work, long hours, sore limbs and high maintenance. Suits fastidious enthusiasts with time on their hands !

2. ********/Glassplexin/TemperaFlex ... very good finish, long-lasting protection, low to moderate maintenance. Suits enthusiasts who want a top class finish, but in the real world do not have the time to see ongoing maintenance carried through as often as they would like to - thats probably most of us if the truth be told !

3. PTFE/Dealer Sealants/Paint Protection Programs ... for your average motorist who does not really care, The sealant - a very ordinary finish after a few months wear and tear, long-lasting basic protection, low maintenance but then they could not be bothered anyway - the filling station car wash brigade.

***

If you managed to read through all this, fair play to you. :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

A nice read indeed. I find fireglaze DS to be unmatched at the moment for durability and no maintenance necessary. it's polishing ability on trims and other hard surfaces is great too. 
Though I can't wait to test CG's wet mirror. 
These days I think two to four month protection and lots of maintenance is not good enough

Sure we all like to work on our cars and enhance the finish year by year but I really like the fact that I don't need to clay that much anymore (personal car) and hardly nothing sticks to it and slickness never changes much.

Of course I must admit that we aussie's probably have a much kinder climate than our UK and USA friends and durability of Jeff's and other sealants is therefore longer


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Taken from autopia

"I talked with paul at c.g. and he told me he used mirror finish with and orange pad,then went over it again with a white finishing pad. "

Interesting, looks like the Fireglaze/glare. Rub it in with a firmer pad until it desepear. Then one layer with a softer pad.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Can you top it up with wax?


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Do not top it with any sealants or waxes (synthetic or carnauba), otherwise it kind of defeats the purpose of using it in the first place. This stuff offers superior protection to any wax; it should be both the base coat sealant (buffed into paint) and the LSP (thin top coat). It is a non-wax formulation for a reason. More durable and capable of withstanding far greater extremes in temperatures, not to mention certain acidic elements. Better repellency of contaminants and pollutants as well, compared to waxes - which will break down much sooner. Why top with a wax and so compromise these characteristics.

Remember, this product like some others puts protection as the primary focus, cosmetic appearance is secondary. Say 60:40 or 70:30 - It is very much an aviation type sealant where warmth and depth do not enter than equation. 

If a concours-look is your ideal ... well then go the alternative route ... polish/glaze/sealant/carnauba wax and keep Wet Mirror Finish (Sodium Silicate) out of the system altogether.

Personally, I would recommend that people try WMF on one of their family members cars (as guinea pigs):lol: , evaluate it over a month or two, see if fits your requirements (maintenance wise) and preferences (aesthetics etc.) and then decide whether it is for your own pride and joy or not.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Daragh,

I was thinking of trying this on some wheels and from what you're saying it sounds like it could be good due to the protection, durability and temperature extremes it can handle.

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Daragh nice comments if a tad "dictionary reading" i have now gone totally bald its took that long.

Have you tried it yet?...as far as am aware you havent (i stand corrected though) but giving out comments when this is a totally new product from CG is a bit much, And i have it confirmed by CG Them selfs via email just incase.


Graham


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Daragh ,with all due respect i tend to disagree that the Wet Mirror Finish puts protection as its primary focus
Its designed and manufactured with one thing in mind , a one step Gloss magnifier or in other words Looks .It produces a Glass like finish ,hence the name Mirror Wet 
In terms of durability it is in line with our Extreme Top Coat Sealant ,which is a one step sealant and wax combo ,which is not as durable as M seal or factory sealant 
Im not saying it wont protect the paint ,it will but not as its prime objective,durabilty i will continue to monitor in the forthcoming weeks :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I assumed from using the Wet Mirror finish, that it was the type of product that you'd apply for an instant 'WoW' factor. I know all of the guy's who saw it applied in our shop were impressed with not only how it looks, but also how easy it was to apply and remove.

I got our chemist at work to explain sodium silicates (liquid glass for those who don't employ chemists ) Their explanation kind of confirmed what we saw in the flesh when applying this product.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I tested this today seemed a nice product. Went on and off easy 

Couldn't resist topping with Victoria though and seemed to go on nicely!


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Daragh,
> 
> I was thinking of trying this on some wheels and from what you're saying it sounds like it could be good due to the protection, durability and temperature extremes it can handle.
> 
> Alan W


Alan ... Ideal for wheels:thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Lads, I have been using Glare & Fire Glaze before DW ever existed. Chemical Guys product is a off-shoot plain and simple. It may be slightly different in its exact formulation, but by and large, it is closely related. It has much more in common with these two than any type of conventional glaze, sealant or wax. It is a copy-cat product ... if I am going to shoot from the hip. I do not need to buy a Pepsi to know its a cola and not a lemonade.

In time you will find that its longevity is much better than M-Seal or Extreme Top Coat. Honda were so impressed with the characteristics of Glassplexin (or as Chemical Guys now brand their version as ********) that they had the stuff brought specially into their bike care products range. Even for use on hot exhaust pipes - something the latter could never cope with. Boeing too. It is no coincidence either that a helicopter is shown on their (CG WMF) product page either.

http://powersports.honda.com/the_go...Honda+Glare+Professional+Polish&TheGoodsDir=3

L200 Steve has his finger on the pulse ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_silicate

Anyway, having dealt with Paul in Chemical Guys in the States (one of the most likeable & honourable chaps in the industry), I know for sure he will confirm the similarities.:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Daragh ,nice write up,i for one am not questioning other companies products as it would be wrong of me to do so .I think you are looking at this product on the basis of it sounding like Glare or fire Glaze opposed to using it and finding out its similar.I for one never compare until i have had the time to try for my own eyes. 
Being the UK distributor for CG i get the chance to speak with Paul on a daily basis sometimes concerning new product lines etc.Upon testing the wet mirror my first thought adurability,How long etc?Paul replied by saying 2 things firstly."Durability with this type of product i not the be all and end all ,its designed to bring out a sharp reflective look ".Its durabilty will be on a par with Extreme Top Coat".
If its Durabilty from a product that is the main aim ,all i can say is watch this space  
I for one am not questioning your experience nor your vast knowledge of products and it is good to have someone with that expertise on the forum,i am only the message relayer from CG themselves.
On durability ,going by the amount of times we decide to re wax ,try new products then in my eyes durabilty isnt a factor.Once my car is prepared to the standard i want i for one will reapply and protect on a regualr basis,so durability to me is not an issue
Anyway lets get some pictures of it in use and let everyone see for themselveshow good it is .From speaking with several testers so far their commenets have been very encouraging,with one of the resellers palcing a rather large order for it :thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks David, No problems ... lively debate is a good thing!

It reads exactly like Glare, Paul applies it just like Glare, It is a silicate (liquid Glass) rather than a glaze or wax, just like Glare ... and if its the bees knees as well - then 

I can see he has his hands full ... all work and no play ... http://www.chemicalguys.com/category_s/21.htm

Anyway, with another championship flag heading to paradise, I might buy some more off you to celebrate - Better than any easter egg :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No bother at all ,something else around the corner that may tickle your fetish


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Will Wet Mirror Finish work well on top of Merzerna FF?


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

S500 - It will indeed.

David, Thanks ... got mine today :thumb: 

Will get a chance later in the week to compare the trio.:buffer:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S500 said:


> Will Wet Mirror Finish work well on top of Merzerna FF?


It did down at a recent detailing day - followed up rotary work with Menz FF using the Wet Mirror and it went on hte paint a treat and brought up a very reflective glass like finish.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks guys

If I wanted to lay some SRP between the two is that still ok?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S500 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> If I wanted to lay some SRP between the two is that still ok?


Yep, so long as you use the SRP first. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Yep, so long as you use the SRP first. :thumb:


You mean second?? i.e. 1st FF 2nd SRP 3rd WMF


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Would any of CG's other products work underneath this, like their EZ Glaze?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

yes indeed ,EZ Glaze would be fine under this :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Chemical Guy's All In One polish also works a treat before the Wet Mirror.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

its a awesome product.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Daragh nice comments if a tad "dictionary reading" i have now gone totally bald its took that long.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I guess in some respects its similar to the wet wet wet wax then ?

& Just incase, I'm ready for it


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Everyone's a comedian

He who laughs last and all that ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> Chemical Guy's All In One polish also works a treat before the Wet Mirror.:thumb:


Excellent suggestion - cheers Steve :thumb:. Small order headed your way David


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Will MWF be ok on top of XXX harcore ?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

In theory I belive it should be....need to do more testing though first.


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Used it this week and topped it with 50/50. There was allready a layer of 50/50 underneath. In fact the Wet Mirror Finish was sandwiched.:lol: 
The result was awesome.:doublesho


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

mine arrived today, thanks carwashnwax.


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

mine turned up today

certainly seems interesting - can't wait to give it a go


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine also turned up today.


----------



## Syphon (Mar 28, 2007)

Forgive my noobishness, but I'm getting new car soon and looking to get some decent kit for it and was going to use SRP and then glanz wax. Would both of these be replaced with this and it be all I need to use? From the sounds of it is will do. Just want to confirm. Ta.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Im considering stripping the car soon, I love the look my nattys blue gives me but dont want to wax the car every week, could I use this as a quick detailer to make sure I get a good look and a nice sealent in between proper waxes?

Thanks
Mart


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

You could indeed :thumb:


----------



## Syphon (Mar 28, 2007)

hi David,

Are you able to confirm re: my post above? hoping to order tonight.

Ta.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Th wet mirror will be ideal after polishing out any imperfections,durabilty i cant comment on ,but looks wise it will do a great job.Top it up every few weeks and watch your paint glow .Once you have polished out any imperfections this would be the next step product


----------



## Syphon (Mar 28, 2007)

david g said:


> Th wet mirror will be ideal after polishing out any imperfections,durabilty i cant comment on ,but looks wise it will do a great job.Top it up every few weeks and watch your paint glow .Once you have polished out any imperfections this would be the next step product


Thank you.


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Guys

TOTAL newbie here and first post - so hi!

I have read through loads of different posts, but just need a little guidance if possible?

Just had delivery of my new BMW X3 in *Metallic Black Sapphire*

I washed it today and left a few dried water marks   , so looking to order some products from washnwax, to sort this out and really bring out the shine

*I would like the shiniest car on the road!* 

Any suggestions on what I should buy?

So far, in my cart I have;


Large Ultra Plush Microfiber Towel 17x24
25" x36" ELITE DELUXE SUPER PREMIUM MICROFIBER/MICROFIBER-BANDED 8.75mm THICK TOWEL
Microfiber Applicator Pads 3PK
Tyre Dressing Applicator Sponges 3PK
Wheel Guard 8 oz
Final Polish 16oz
WET MIRROR FINISH ULTRA SLICK NON-STICK GLOSS MAGNIFIER-Mirror Perfect Reflection (16 oz)

and I already have some MEGS Car Wash

Any recommendations on the above please?

Thanks


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Good choice so far


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks :thumb: 

Couple of quick questions

Anything else you would suggest (already have tyre dressing and stuff for the inside)

Should the Final Polish get rid of the minor water marks and be a good "undercoat" for the WMF?

And if ordered today, how quickly would delivery be - (based in Edinburgh)

Thanks


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

zorro said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Couple of quick questions
> 
> ...


Yes the final polish will get rid of the water marks and will work fine inder the Wet mirror
Order will ship tomorrow and be with you Tuesday 
Anything else?Erm Citrus washn gloss shampoo

Cheers


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^ Some QD is handy to have as well.


----------



## chris210972 (Apr 8, 2007)

Used this 2day for the first time and was very, very impressed.

See photo's i have just posted, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28467


----------



## Syphon (Mar 28, 2007)

Would this be good to use on wheels too, or better to go for something like Chemical Guys Wheel Guard?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

My honest opinion is that you use the wheel guard for the wheels as thats what it was designed for ,but im sure the wet mirror would do no harm but the durability maybe an issue :thumb:


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info :thumb: 

Just ordered;

1 of : 25" x36" ELITE DELUXE SUPER PREMIUM MICROFIBER/MICROFIBER- BANDED 8.75mm THICK TOWEL 
1 of : Citrus Wash and Gloss 16oz 
1 of : Final Polish 16oz 
1 of : Microfiber Applicator Pads 3PK 
1 of : Tyre Dressing Applicator Sponges 3PK 
1 of : Ultra Plush Microfiber Towel 16x16 3PK
1 of : WET MIRROR FINISH ULTRA SLICK NON-STICK GLOSS MAGNIFIER-Mirror Perfect Reflection (16 oz) 
1 of : Wheel Guard 8 oz 

Any idea how to hide this from my wife  :doublesho


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

zorro said:


> Thanks for the info :thumb:
> 
> Just ordered;
> 
> ...


Get them delivered to work and smuggle them home bit by bit. Or, you won them in a competion, or.... they are samples for you to try out? :thumb:


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^ Someones done this before


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Have to laugh at this.

I've seen some of my customers put stuff inside their spare wheel well, rather than take it into the house. :lol:


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi

Sorry to hassle, but a quick question on my order;

Order date: April 16, 2007
Order#: 1713
Shipping to: Paul Cowan

Seems to have stuck on Pending since Monday

I really do need this for Friday at the very latest as I am in Germany at the moment, coming home on Friday and then off to Germany on Monday again for several weeks, where I want it for my new car

If it will not be there by Friday at the latest, can you please cancel and refund the order please as it will be no use to me   , sitting in the UK and me in Germany!

Really want it, but only if I can get it by Friday - thanks :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Already shipped ,if its not there by tomorrow let me know 

Our iste is experinecing difficulty in updating orders


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks very much :thumb: 

I note you sent me a private message, but due to my low post count, I cannot open it :wall: 

But I assume it was along the lines of your post anyway

Thanks again


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

It was indeed


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Nothing arrived today, Thursday - just spoke to my wife at home  

Hopefully arrives tomorrow or I will miss it when I come back on Monday to Germany


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The tracking no is showing as the parcel being delivered today 

anc website ,tracking no 06001633142


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Well that is interesting, cause my wife confirms that the only things delivered today were a couple of DVD's and a few letters 

I have just this minute telephoned her again;

no package
no card left
nothing delivered
signed for nothing

So it may have been delivered, but not to my house!

*
Have just checked the delivery address on my order form and it is correct*

Not much more I can do at my end - I think you will need to find out who signed for it and what house number, cause it was not me nor my wife, nor my house!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Will do in the morning,it could well be with a neighbour but i will check in the morning :thumb:


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

If it is the neighbour on my right, then we have a problem, cause it is not a neighbour I speak to

To be totally honest, if it is him, then you will need to get the courier back out to deal with it

Sorry, but I am not prepared to deal with him

I will send you an e-mail giving you an e-mail address you can contact me on tomorrow - however, after 2pm, I will be heading for the airport to fly home

Thanks


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Just sent you an e-mail, since I am now above the magic 10 posts and can send private e-mails!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes got it ok,i will contact ANC and see what they have to say :thumb:


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

You have mail!


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Should this really be discussed here guys?


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

No problem - taken off forum


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Its your call, guess I am just old school and like to resolve my issues with traders or any deal on a one to one basis, rather than let everyone see, which sometimes allows people to draw false conclusions about the individuals involved. Hope you get it resolved mate, you should, as all of the traders I have used on here are top notch for service.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

walkmad said:


> Its your call, guess I am just old school and like to resolve my issues with traders or any deal on a one to one basis, rather than let everyone see, which sometimes allows people to draw false conclusions about the individuals involved. Hope you get it resolved mate, you should, as all of the traders I have used on here are top notch for service.


Agreed here best to email the Trader or PM them


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes please discuss such matters off forum


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

Sure, no problem :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I applied Wet Mirror a week ago, admittedly it hasn't rained since but have worked the car every day and have never known it to stay so clean, just needed a quick wipe of QD, just got an AB foam lance but don't need to use it yet.:wall:


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

S500 said:


> I applied Wet Mirror a week ago, admittedly it hasn't rained since but have worked the car every day and have never known it to stay so clean, just needed a quick wipe of QD, just got an AB foam lance but don't need to use it yet.:wall:


Has the pollen and dust stayed off it quite well or just normal?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

benclelland said:


> Has the pollen and dust stayed off it quite well or just normal?


No it hasn't stayed off, like most members Iv'e found it very dusty in London this week. The dust came off more easily I reckon using a linette mop gently followed by a wipe with QD.

I'm certain global warming is having an effect, never known the trees to spray their disgusting gum so early in the year, so have been very careful to stay well away from them.


----------

